# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Методология теста родительских контролей (апрель 2014)

## CyberWriter

В ходе открытого обсуждения для участия в тесте были отобраны 14 продуктов. Часть из них представляет собой специализированные продукты для фильтрации нежелательных для детей и подростков сайтов (родительского контроля). Другая часть - комплексные продукты защиты класса Internet Security, в которых модуль родительского контроля является всего лишь одним из множества модулей.

подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

